# Other Forums..



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

Does anyone here use other forums? Just curious as I've been using www.avforums.com to ask about some AV stuff, general feed back is good on the whole.....but there are some right cocks, talk about anally retentive ! Some of the moderators are real little Hitlers, probably 45 year gimps, living at home with no girlfriend [smiley=rifle.gif]

I got fuckin' banned within days just because I flogged something to someone else with giving an explanation.

I love this forum (even as now non-TT driver) its a good laff and doesn't get all bottoms ;D

Check it out and go to the forum its really funny sometimes especially the BANNED USES section in this bit:-

Website feedback, forums feedback and forums notices > Banned users

I pissed my self at this:

_Big Boots - [email protected] - for spoiling classifieds threads and thinking he's Gollum. No warning or notification sent. 23/1/03

stevebt - 3 month ban from the classified forums for taking an innapporpriate tone and using unacceptable language in a trade.
2/2/03

cine king - [email protected] has been banned previously under a different user name. Was allowed to rejoin provided behaviour was exemplorary. But kept criticising the forums and sniping at moderators so banned again permanently this time.

sTTu - 1 month trading ban for selling elsewhere part way through a transaction. Effective 22/2/2003._ Oppps ! ;D

Please all join up and question the value of Dolby Digital and or something ;D ;D ;D

sTTu

I must be bored or something, I'm off to the pub !


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

You do get some dicks on the internet. IRC chatrooms are the worst.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Some of the moderators are real little Hitlers, probably 45 year gimps, living at home with no girlfriend


This is probably very true. I dare say some of them have a taste for children as well though.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hrm - nope - no kids but am no gimp - however if I see ur ass in a room u r booted m8y.

Lots of lurve sa|nt


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Well...I was banned in the TT forum actually!!

You can't even talk about anal sex any longer!! They will put me on the spit and roast me!! ;D ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

vlastan -

since putting you on a spit and roasting you involves putting a big metal pole up your anus, I would have thought you would be looking forward to that :-*

And as for :

But kept criticising the forums and sniping at moderators so banned again permanently this time.

That is incredibly funny  I used to use AV Forums, I did not realise it was this bad...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Makes note to pop over and reek havoc......


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've been over there for about 6 months and they are extremely strict.

If anyone doesn't like there rules, don't go there.

At least you get information that you're looking for and it doesn't always goes off topic. :-/

I can't understand a bloody word these "audiophiles" are saying though !! : ;D


----------



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

> I've been over there for about 6 months and they are extremely strict.
> 
> If anyone doesn't like there rules, don't go there.


Fair comment, but lets face it its all a bit precious ! I have to laugh at the way certain people rave about a product and then everyone else has a buying frenzy, Velodyne subs for example...

but, I've had some great feedback and sensible input from most users, but those bloody mods, no names mentioned but, get a life !

sTTu


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You just upset coz they banned your arse!  ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I was thinking about going to the AV forum for some adult chat...and see how long I last before I get banned!! ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Adult Chat = Porn in your case !!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

NO..this is not true...I could educate them on the benefits of A*al S*x...think of it like a sexology course!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Here you are Vlastan this should suit you LOL ;D ...

http://www.hipforums.com/forumdisplay.php3?FID=28

:-X :-X :-X :-X


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Thanks Abi...it looks interesting!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Your sad LOLOL


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh have you registered?? *giggle* !!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I had a better look....it is full with teenagers that crave to learn more...so this is not for me.

So could you please find a more adult one for me?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Dont be shy 'V' you know there is some totty on there for you :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*giggle* .... OK maybe this one is for you then Vlastan!!! 

http://sexsupport.org/

Enjoy!!


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

I just saw a thread on there titled;
â€˜When was the last time you watched a Pre-recorded VHS tapeâ€™
[smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]

But then again they probably think us lot banging on about Autoglym is dull ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I just saw a thread on there titled;
> â€˜When was the last time you watched a Pre-recorded VHS tapeâ€™
> [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]
> 
> But then again they probably think us lot banging on about Autoglym is dull ;D


Or 'from what angle does the TT look best'.


----------

